

Twitter diplomacy: Who Follows Whom Among World Leaders - abraham
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/04/twitter-diplomacy-world-leaders/

======
btipling
When a nation's A leader unfollows nation B's leader I expect that they'll
summon nation A's ambassador to explain their actions.

